
The Energy-Efficient $70 PC - nreece
http://cleantechnica.com/2008/11/03/ncomputing-the-energy-efficient-70-pc/
======
niels_olson
these sorts of machines have been around for awhile. We use them at University
Hospital in New Orleans. They're skippy and all, but the virtualization is
heavily dependent on the network, and when every doctor, nurse, resident, and
med student comes in between 0530 and 0630 to check on every single patient,
the added graphics requirements over the network turn simple database queries
into tens of seconds between each mouse click.

